# Turning Black African strikers



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

I ordered 40 blanks 1x1x9
This wood like to chatter which wi cause a split at the tip when taken down to 3/8 striking shaft. 
Ive work our the problem with raiser sharp tools and 100 grit sand paper

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2017)

They look nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am not a turner but my guess is because it is so hard. I know coco-kingwood and other very hard woods like to chatter on bandsaw and sorta self feeds if you do not watch it. The thinner stuff I use a 6 tooth blade to stop it. I think the hook on tooth wants to pull instead of cut because of hardness which makes it chatter. Scared the crap out of me the first couple times- now I feed slow and keep plenty of downward pressure. No sure how that applies to turning but it sounds like your problem is similar- @Tclem does all those hairstix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Jun 2, 2017)

Those are nice Dave. Interesting how you have them in the headstock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 2, 2017)

Those are really nice! Can I ask where you ordered the blanks from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Those are nice Dave. Interesting how you have them in the headstock.


Ray I square off the back side then shave the 4 edges to fit tight into the head. Allowing more room to work.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

I've been looking into making a dowell jig to turn the striking end. I've watched a few YouTube vids on the subject. Any dos and don'ts ?


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

The100road said:


> Those are really nice! Can I ask where you ordered the blanks from?


I look around thenet to see who has some available it's getting harder to get.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

View attachment 128763
Start to finish lil mixed up

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice work!

I've turned several finials from Blackwood, and it does take a sharp tool and light pressure. Although it's supposed to be a no-no, I've had good luck cutting against the grain with A. Blackwood and other dense timbers. Also, applying back pressure/counter pressure with a finger helps dampen vibration.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 2, 2017)

It's always interesting to see how other guys make things. I turn mine with the striker tip towards the headstock. I cut my blank a little oversized and put 3/4 inch or so in a chuck. This has greatly reduced vibration for me. I also tend to turn my striker shaft down to 1/4 in. Thanks for posting all the pictures. I will have to give your method a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

Mike thanks for the tip on more pressure on the gouge, took 9% of the chatter away.


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2017)

Dave, I'm new to turning so forgive me if this is a stupid question. What is the advantage of doing it that way as opposed to putting the end in a chuck? Tony


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray D said:


> It's always interesting to see how other guys make things. I turn mine with the striker tip towards the headstock. I cut my blank a little oversized and put 3/4 inch or so in a chuck. This has greatly reduced vibration for me. I also tend to turn my striker shaft down to 1/4 in. Thanks for posting all the pictures. I will have to give your method a try.



The back end needs to fit tight and get ushed in.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> Dave, I'm new to turning so forgive me if this is a stupid question. What is the advantage of doing it that way as opposed to putting the end in a chuck? Tony


I hve no idea, no one taught me and I just assumed this was how small stock was turned. It's worked mfor me for the 4 years I've been turning strikers. I've been turning spindles and other chair and furniture parts for years this way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2017)

Sounds good to me! I'm not questioning your method, thought there was something I didn't know. I mean, there's tons that I don't know so.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> Sounds good to me! I'm not questioning your method, thought there was something I didn't know. I mean, there's tons that I don't know so.........


At 63 I'm always learning new techniques. I hope I never stop learning :)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2017)

I turn these hairsticks down to about 1/8" diameter at the point. I chuck up the end in pen jaws about 1/4" into the jaws. Fat part to the tail stock in a four point live center. Have a tutorial on here somewhere.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I am not a turner but my guess is because it is so hard. I know coco-kingwood and other very hard woods like to chatter on bandsaw and sorta self feeds if you do not watch it. The thinner stuff I use a 6 tooth blade to stop it. I think the hook on tooth wants to pull instead of cut because of hardness which makes it chatter. Scared the crap out of me the first couple times- now I feed slow and keep plenty of downward pressure. No sure how that applies to turning but it sounds like your problem is similar- @Tclem does all those hairstix


I use my left hand on the stick a lot also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2017)

Tony said:


> Dave, I'm new to turning so forgive me if this is a stupid question. What is the advantage of doing it that way as opposed to putting the end in a chuck? Tony


I use to do it this way. Chuck works way better (for me). No chance of it slipping.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I use to do it this way. Chuck works way better (for me). No chance of it slipping.


Can you ut a pic up of the chuck you use.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2017)

DaveHawk said:


> Can you ut a pic up of the chuck you use.


It's one of my novas

https://woodbarter.com/threads/simple-hair-stick.22682/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 2, 2017)

Tclem said:


> It's one of my novas
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/simple-hair-stick.22682/


I looked at your video...very cool. That's the exact same way I chuck up my striker blanks. That little bit in the chuck greatly reduces chatter for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray D said:


> I looked at your video...very cool. That's the exact same way I chuck up my striker blanks. That little bit in the chuck greatly reduces chatter for me.


I can turn 1/8" stock around 7-8" long down to straight sticks. I only use dense woods though. Ebony, dymondwood, webbwood, dymalux, snakewood and some others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

